# weiß einer wozu ANTLR beim build von JOGL verwendet wird?



## 0x7F800000 (3. Feb 2009)

Weiß einer wozu ANTLR beim build von JOGL verwendet wird?
Sehe da irgendwie keine Brücke, ANTLR ist doch irgendein parser-generator, wie was wozu...? :bahnhof:


----------



## Marco13 (3. Feb 2009)

Hab' mich damit auch noch nicht näher beschäftigt, aber beide Suchworte zusammen führten schnell auf https://jogl.dev.java.net/JOGLGlueGen.pdf : Offenbar werden mit/für "GlueGen" die OpenGL-Header geparst, um daraus dann automatisch Code/Parser zu generieren ... 
_Build process
1. ANTLR used to generate GlueGen's parser sources
...
_
Für Details kannst du ja mal "GlueGen" in deine Suche mit aufnehmen


----------



## maki (3. Feb 2009)

Vielleicht deswegen? 


> #  Check out the GlueGen source tree:
> JOGL relies on the GlueGen project to autogenerate most of the Java and JNI code for the OpenGL interface. The jogl/ and gluegen/ workspaces must be side-by-side in order for JOGL to build properly.
> # Copy and edit gluegen.properties:
> Copy make/gluegen.properties from the GlueGen workspace into your home directory (pointed to by the Java system property user.home).
> Edit the copy to change the location of the ANTLR jar file (typically $HOME/antlr-2.7.2/antlr.jar).


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht deswegen?


ääähm. ja, okay, akzeptiert. Es ist nicht deswegen unklar weil es nicht da steht, sondern weil _ich_ keinen Schimmer Ahnung hab was diese JNI da so tolles macht... Das Problem hockt 1/2m vorm Bildschirm, okay^^ :autsch:

übrigens: ich muss anscheined da doch nichts großartig herumkonstruieren, nach dem neustart von Eclipse sind die Fehlermeldungen über-... ähm? irgendwelche fehlermeldungen über nicht vorhandenes irgendwas :autsch: auf mysteriöse weise verschwunden, ich will's gar nich wissen^^ :shock:

Es läuft jetzt jedenfalls, danke für euren Einsatz, sorry dass ich mit euren weisen Worten im Moment wenig anfangen kann


----------

